# This is a little embarrassing...



## DramaticIrony (Mar 25, 2012)

So...um...three of my CF cards in their plastic containers had a bit of a clean in the washing machine...
Should I use them again? Or throw them out? (by the way, they didn't have any photos on them - they were spares)


----------



## msdarkroom (Mar 25, 2012)

For peace of mind I wouldn't use them for important stuff. 
I wouldn't throw them out though. Perhaps try them, and if they work fine, then sell them. Do disclose that they were washed and got wet to the buyer. 

My $.02


----------



## thure1982 (Mar 25, 2012)

No biggie. Just make sure thay are realy dry. Then u can use them again without problems.
As long as it's not saltwater then it's fine.
If it were salt, then you need to rinse them in freshwater and then dry them before using them again.


----------



## solarpos (Mar 25, 2012)

Put them in a tupperware filled with white rice and let them sit for a few days.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 25, 2012)

I once sold my D30 to a lady whose camera had just died. I sold it with a smaller CF card, and when she filled it, she put one of her own in, and it burned out the camera immediately.

It turns out that this same card had just been installed in the previous camera when it burned out. Fortunately, my camera was just a few months old, and out local dealer took care of sending it to Canon for repair at no cost. She paid dearly to get the first one fixed.

Based on that experience, I would suggest just smashing them good and buying new ones. Its unlikely they will do any damage, but, why risk it.

If you have a old digital body thats only worth $10, you might try them in that, but I'd still say there was risk. If they ever got damp, some dried soap particles might suddenly become conductive liquid and short it out.


----------



## strikerwy (Mar 25, 2012)

I wouldn't sweat it bit. Dry them out and they'll work fine. That's the beauty of flash memory--no moving parts for corrosion to affect. I've washed several cards over the years and used them indefinately afterwards without a single issue.


----------



## thure1982 (Mar 25, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Based on that experience, I would suggest just smashing them good and buying new ones.



Are you serious?
There's nothing wrong with the cards AND perhaps they cost allot of money.
If there is a error with the card the camera will say "error" or something like that.
If they lady broke two cameras I bet it wasn't do to the CF.
Do you have any idea how a CF works?
There is nothing in a CF that can "burn" a camera. A camera can "burn" a card but not vice versa.
A card can also be wiped by static electricity and so forth.

I once dropped a card into a glass of rom&coce while I was changing cards, the "cf-eject-button" sent it flying over the table and in to a glass... No problem. Rinse in water and dry with a towel. Used it the same evening.
On a different occasion I was pushed into a chlorinated pool by accident an the camera was thrash but I'm still using that same CF.


----------



## DramaticIrony (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your ideas


----------



## pwp (Mar 26, 2012)

Dry them out with the rice technique, test them and keep working with them. I've put CF cards through the wash (in the pocket of my jeans usually) and they just come back cleaner. Three times. Stupid! But no problems.

Paul Wright


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't put them in your camera without testing them first. If there is a short, it could damage your camera. Stick them in a CHEAP card reader and format them, copy data on and off of them. Repeat. Give them a complete testing before trusting them.


----------



## Carny (Mar 26, 2012)

If you are going to smash them, send them to me!


----------



## Fandongo (Mar 26, 2012)

CanineCandidsByL said:


> Don't put them in your camera without testing them first. If there is a short, it could damage your camera. Stick them in a CHEAP card reader and format them, copy data on and off of them. Repeat. Give them a complete testing before trusting them.



Jerk, that's what I was about to write.
=)

Sandisk are supposed to be waterproof, but since I assume these are cheapOs I dunno...

You could always sell em on Ebay. Like New, Super Clean!!


----------

